
Ask HN: I become bored at jobs after 6 months. Is there something wrong with me? - finaliteration
I&#x27;m not sure how common this is amongst other developers&#x2F;technical people, but I always seem to start a job, feel really excited at the beginning, and then fall into a pattern of boredom&#x2F;lack of interest after about 6 months.<p>I have historically been a &quot;job hopper&quot; (though my first few jobs were with the same company where I stayed for about 5 years), with my average stay at a given company lasting about 1.5 years.<p>I do enjoy doing programming&#x2F;development work, so I don&#x27;t feel like it&#x27;s a bad fit with the industry. Is there something wrong with me? Am I doing something wrong in my job selection process?<p>Any insight would be greatly appreciated (and&#x2F;or any input from others who struggle with this).
======
paulrpotts
I don't think this is unusual and I don't think you are a bad person. However,
you may be a bad employee. Not in the moral sense, but in the sense that maybe
you would do better as a consultant who gets to take on new projects and new
clients more often than in a regular job.

I tended to struggle with this too earlier in my career, although fortunately
I've been able to work for companies where I can switch to new projects often
enough to keep my interest up, rather than just doing maintenance on one long-
running project.

